# Turkey gizzard - how to make it palatable?



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

My dog eats chicken gizzards but won't have anything to do with turkey gizzards (which are on HUGE discounts these days closer to Thanksgiving). Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make it more palatable to the dog since I bought a huge load of it and I can't seem to unload it on him  Thanks.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Send them on over and I will experiment with my dogs. 

Maybe try sneaking them in the food in tiny amounts like you might do with liver. Slice up a couple gizzards very thin and just put one under the skin or in a slit daily. Once Mr. Picky eats that one without making faces leave it out of the meat then offer bigger bits. Do alternate cuts most of the way through to make it thinner but still too large to swallow whole then leave the slices thicker in time. Really they are a bad shape to feed as is. Without some chomping they will go down whole and must be quite uncomfortable to swallow.

Last year Max got a tummy ache because Mr Tough Guy Raw Food Eater couldn't digest a cooked whole turkey gizzard. The thing was totally unchanged after several days in the stomach. He cannot digest cooked chicken cartilage either. Sits and stews for a couple days then up it comes.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Few things you can try.

First is take away all foods but the gizzard until the dog eats it. Eventually it will. 

Or you can try cutting it into smaller pieces. Turkey gizzard is much tougher and larger then a chicken gizzard. I do this for fish with 2 of my dogs. The other will eat a whole fish uncut no problem but the other 2 like smaller more bite sized pieces. I think the whole fish with the eyeballs looking at them is scary.

Also you can do what other people do here is lightly cook it in a frying pan. Just to get some smell out of it but not actually cook it all the way thru.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe try grinding it together with organ meat like liver to make it taste better?

Or you could add a bit of salmon oil onto the gizzards.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I've tried adding Bragg Liquid Amino (sort of like a high-protein soy sauce), mixing in with his vege and chopping it into little pieces. Still will have nothing to do with it. I wonder if it's the taste or texture. I don't think grinding it will work either - he only eats liver in VERY small amounts. Weird dog.


----------



## pookie (Nov 24, 2009)

I find with my spoiled, furry child, is that she will eat anything she sees us eating, so it may just be mind over matter... but she does love them gobbler's gizzards, but I also prepare them in our gravy stock, and then just wash them off, so they at least smell like our food, and that may be what is lacking if you just serve them raw or boiled.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Chocolate is the same way! He tries not to give gizzards the time of day but our cat really enjoys them. Try drizzling tuna juice on it.


----------



## FurForSale (Nov 24, 2009)

I just run them through a very coarse grind food mill. Usually, there is something else as well to go with the gizz's. I also eat them by the handful this time of year, boiled tender and seasoned with a bit of Lawrys. Those they sit and beg for....


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll try all these recommendations over Thanksgiving - he's already getting a massive turkey drumstick, I'll pulverize his gizzards with some gravy and see if he takes it.


----------

